# Owyhee Shuttle lesson learned



## Dustin Judd (Aug 13, 2013)

Good to know! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah. I just got off the Owyhee today. Robin told us she would shuttle our cars the day before takeout as we wanted an early start. We got up early and we’re the second group at Birch Creek. Stoked! But alas, no cars. Other groups poured in and their cars were not there. Two hours later our trucks arrived. We had made arrangements to have one of the non 4 wheel drive cars to be left near the highway. It was not there. I drove my friend and her boat/ gear to Jordan Valley en route to Rome and luckily stopped for gas - the attendant told us Robin was on her way with the car. She still charged 75$. 

Robin is sketchy. Won’t use her ever again


----------



## Gspkoa (Jul 14, 2015)

A few years ago we used Robin to shuttle our vehicles to birch. We fueled up in JV and launched at Rome. When we got to Birch our pickup was on empty, light on. Hard to pin anybody down as it could have been someone from the take out. I called her about it to start a trend or at least so she could keep an eye out. She argued with me that we forgot to fuel in JV. It left a bad taste in our mouth. So with that, who else do you use?


----------



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

2 other options:


Ken Haylett 208-459-1292


OR


Chuck and Judy Baker "Owyhee Adventure Shuttles" 541-586-2548


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I also recommend Owyhee Adventure Shuttle Service, Chuck and Judy Baker: c.)458-224-9165, h.)541-586-2548. [email protected].


----------



## Gspkoa (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

I went on my first trip a few weeks ago and used Ken. No problems at all. The buddy I was with has had Ken drive shuttle on every trip and had nothing but nice things to say.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

We took out Monday at BC Ranch. Owyhee River Shuttles had our vehicles there as expected.
I had noticed lots of folks hanging out, I had assumed they were self-shuttlers?
Owyhee River Shuttles also did a 3 Forks to Rome shuttle for us last month without issue.
Last weekend was VERY busy. I waited for a shuttle crew to leave, just to find any place to park in Rome. Also I didn't micro-manage when they should get it to BC Ranch? I love it when they are waiting for me to finish up, so they can go! I miss Jack.


----------



## cataraftbetty (Sep 27, 2010)

In Robin's defense, last weekend was very busy. They ran a 3 Forks to Rome shuttle for us.Not sure why you take chances with a $200 item. I had 2 spare sets of no- chip keys made for under $10 bucks, which I leave for shuttles and carry w. me. I also hide a set on the vehicle. 
Owyhee River users descend on Jordan Valley and Rome and triple the population while the river is flowing. They have a hard time finding people who can/will drive. Cut them a little slack, and idiot-proof/murphy's law protect yourself.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

As a small business owner myself, your logic is silly. Yes, mistakes happen. But if I make a mistake and don't do what I said I would do, or F-up in some fashion, I own it. Holding folks to this standard is not out of line.

That being said, I have done many trips all over the Owyhee, everyone should have an extra key with them (hid and accessible outside the vehicle) in addition to whatever key the shuttle driver has. Too remote just to rely on the shuttle company.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

cataraftbetty said:


> In Robin's defense, last weekend was very busy. They ran a 3 Forks to Rome shuttle for us.Not sure why you take chances with a $200 item. I had 2 spare sets of no- chip keys made for under $10 bucks, which I leave for shuttles and carry w. meself.


Just so unwary drivers don't need to have their vehicle towed out - some vehicles (mine included) do not react well to un-chipped keys inserted into the steering column to start them. What happens is the system will lock out the vehicle and a dealer has to hook up their computer at the dealership to re-set the system. Un-chipped keys will open doors manually, but you need the chipped key to start them. Personally in my case, would not trust any shuttle service to understand hiding a chipped key in the vehicle and give the shuttle service the door opening key and have them follow this procedure.

Aside from this diatribe, not having the owners key's where they indicate they should be or retained in a shuttle drivers pocket is un-excusable no matter how busy they are.

I take no chances and have alternative back up plans for keys - shit happens.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Personally in my case, I would not trust any shuttle service to understand hiding a chipped key in the vehicle and give the shuttle service the door opening key and have them follow this procedure.

That's your problem in a nutshell. I don't have those trust issues. And I tip generously. Because a self-shuttle would suck. These folks are real. They have been good to me, just sayin'.
I understand your side. If it happened to me, I'd be pissed. I'm still a newbie, 8 or 9 years of trips. Never had an issue with (any) shuttle.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

.............didn't realize I had a problem. Sound's like somthing my wife would say.

Anyhow, the original poster did have a back up plan but was out the cost of a new programmed key.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

The main problem is not that the key was lost (as accidents do occasional happen), the main problem is that the shuttle company apparently gave zero fucks (assuming the story is 100% accurate).


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Got it, Shap. They worked out for me. I sort of assume that the OP is a dick? Probably called and yelled when the key was where it was supposed to be? On our way out of BCRanch some (very nice) shuttle folks were asking us about a broken down vehicle ahead. 
My gear was good to go. The key was where it was supposed to be times 2. When they got there, I could care less.
Some people expect too much? You should know that bro?


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

D-Sieve said:


> We took out Monday at BC Ranch. Owyhee River Shuttles had our vehicles there as expected.
> I had noticed lots of folks hanging out, I had assumed they were self-shuttlers?
> Owyhee River Shuttles also did a 3 Forks to Rome shuttle for us last month without issue.
> Last weekend was VERY busy. I waited for a shuttle crew to leave, just to find any place to park in Rome. Also I didn't micro-manage when they should get it to BC Ranch? I love it when they are waiting for me to finish up, so they can go! I miss Jack.


Micro-manage when they should get to BC ranch? We agreed that our trucks would be there on 4/22, and they showed up the afternoon of 4/23 - is this micro-managing? It makes me happy to know you are so Zen it won't trouble you if you spend a night at BC waiting for your vehicle because you are not a micromanager. I get it - these folks are are busy, they are not making millions, and they do their best. I tip extremely well, and honestly was not that pissed when my truck was not there at the takeout - even though Robin assured me, in person, that it would be there the day before we took out. It did bother me that my friend's car was not there at all and I had to haul her boat and gear to Jordan Valley (opposite from the direction I had to go) and only by pure luck did we intercept it there instead of driving all the way back to Rome. For that, after negotiation, she still paid half price, even though it might have been faster just to drive back to Rome.

The fact of the matter is that there are competing shuttle companies - Robin is not the only show in town and this kind of service should give someone pause before they call Owyhee River Shuttles


----------



## Koffler (Aug 4, 2015)

D-Sieve said:


> Got it, Shap. They worked out for me. I sort of assume that the OP is a dick? Probably called and yelled when the key was where it was supposed to be? On our way out of BCRanch some (very nice) shuttle folks were asking us about a broken down vehicle ahead.
> My gear was good to go. The key was where it was supposed to be times 2. When they got there, I could care less.
> Some people expect too much? You should know that bro?



The OP is* NOT* a dick...... I guarantee it 



Koffler


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah. WTF. Where does this dude get off implying the OP is a dick?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

D-Sieve said:


> Some people expect too much? You should know that bro?


Yo Bruh, maybe you didn't read the OPs post very well, the only thing the OP requested was to have the key in the gas cap, nothing else. The key was not there, or anywhere. 

To make this very clear, it is not too much to expect that your key is left where you said to leave it (let alone leave the key with your vehicle at all). It is the norm that you specify where to leave your key. Many shuttle companies even have a fairly long checklist of options on their forms to specify where to hide an external key or where to leave it on the inside. 

Regarding some other folks recent experiences besides the OP, it is not unreasonable to expect your vehicle is at the take out within a reasonable time window of when you asked it to be there. Many people request a vehicle to be left say, before noon, or the day before their planned take out. I don't even fool with the day before take out language, I just say I want it on this day (I know its the day before our take out, but all the shuttle company knows is that's the day its supposed to be there). 

Cataraftbetty made a comment that you shouldn't trust/take a chance with a shuttle company with a $200 item (chip key). Do you not understand you are taking a chance and trusting them to take care of your entire vehicle that is probably worth many $1000s of dollars, not just a $200 key. 

I corresponded with a friend yesterday. They took off on Wednesday at Birch Creek and they had to wait 5 hours for a vehicle to be delivered to Birch Creek by Owyhee River Shuttles. That is not a reasonable time window. 

If a shuttle company is just too busy to meet your timing requests, they should be honest enough to state that to you.


----------



## crossfox21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well..this has been interesting. Not trying to start a pissing match here.... but I posted my bad experience with Owyhee River Shuttles so folks would take notice and not let it happen to them too. Stranded at Birch Creek Ranch is no joke. There is zero cell coverage and at least 40 miles to the first paved road. All of my crew was due to work the next day. It was not a minor inconvenience.

Bottom line is I gave ORS specific instructions...they didn't follow through and it cost me money in the end. We all know that in the real world when you don't follow through for the customer, the business should (A) apologize and find a solution or (B) at least pretend to apologize and pretend to find a solution. Hopefully one of these acts appeases your customer and they cool down. Robin did neither.


----------



## Keriray (Jul 5, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks for the heads up. How was your trip otherwise? Wind? How many days to Birch? I'd like to do this in a couple of weeks but take out at Leslie Gulch. But I keep hearing horror stories of LOTS of people on the river competing for campsites along with commercial groups, and wind making downriver travel challenging. I'm also trying to do it in 4 days Rome to Leslie! Plenty of flow, but now the Lake is getting pretty full so flat water at the end. Would appreciate anyone's comments


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Honestly, it was fine. The put in was insane - probably hundreds of people and I thought it would be rough. It was pretty amazing how quickly folks seemed to disperse. We had no trouble finding camps, but were a small group and managed to get on the river early. The high flows helped us - the first day we floated 15 miles to Hackberry (great camp) and from there out we probably spent no more than 4 hours a day on the river. We spent 4 nights getting to BC but could have done it in 3 nights easy. The first day, our longest milage, we had no wind. After that, the afternoon winds were rough but the high flows negated their effects.

This was our first trip. I can't speak to the feasibility of of taking out at Leslie Gulch on your time frame but I would not let the crowds worry you. Good luck - it definitely worth it

Dave


----------



## Rivergirl37 (Aug 25, 2009)

We just got off the river at Birch yesterday and also used Owyhee River Shuttles. My buddy's truck is completely scratched from front to back and bottom to cab on the passenger side. Pretty obvious whoever was driving took zero effort to avoid hitting any sagebrush on the roadside. All of the vehicles were damaged with scratches but ours was by far the worst. Also one of our trailers showed up with a part missing on the gate which we had to jury rig to make functional again. We will never use that shuttle service again and it makes no difference what they say when we contact them. There is zero excuse for the damage they did to my buddy's truck.


----------



## dickshooter (Jul 1, 2014)

Easterday is part of this "sagebrush rebellion" crowd and doesn't like boaters (Have you seen some of their drivers? YIKES!!). $160 to Birch Creek is ridiculous when Eva Matteri (nee Easterday) used to charge $55, and back when we started boating, $35.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up. I used Haylett twice this year with no problems. 

The only shuttle that has ever screwed me was All River Shuttles from Whitebird on the lower Salmon. We had to walk from Pine Bar to Cottonwood. They basically forgot about us, then made a bunch of super lame excuses. Never again!


----------



## Ross//Mya (Nov 23, 2020)

crossfox21 said:


> Wanted to tell everyone about my experience I had with Robin Easterday with Owyhee River Shuttles who charged $160.
> My group used her as shuttle service and it will be the last time. As per our notes, she was advised to leave the vehicle key in the gas cap door at the takeout (Birch Creek Ranch) Upon arrival there was no key to be found. We searched all areas of the vehicle thinking it might be misplaced. Also searched on the ground, around the boat ramp, and parking lot....no luck. I ended up using my emergency (on person) key and was able to drive out. We would have called her for an explanation, but there was no cell service until we reached the other side of Homedale, ID. If not for the spare key, we would likely have spent the night waiting for a good samaritan to take us out of the canyon.
> I notified Mrs. Easterday and told her the issue. Her response was rehearsed and unflinching...."we left the key where you told us, if its not there, then its not my fault" I asked her to check with her drivers and get back with me. She never did as I never received a return phone call...in fact even after multiple messages she refuses to call me back with an apology or solution. This is not a cheap fix as I will have to go to my dealer and have a new chip key made and programmed.
> I've been rafting for a long time and never saw anything like this!
> ...





crossfox21 said:


> Wanted to tell everyone about my experience I had with Robin Easterday with Owyhee River Shuttles who charged $160.
> My group used her as shuttle service and it will be the last time. As per our notes, she was advised to leave the vehicle key in the gas cap door at the takeout (Birch Creek Ranch) Upon arrival there was no key to be found. We searched all areas of the vehicle thinking it might be misplaced. Also searched on the ground, around the boat ramp, and parking lot....no luck. I ended up using my emergency (on person) key and was able to drive out. We would have called her for an explanation, but there was no cell service until we reached the other side of Homedale, ID. If not for the spare key, we would likely have spent the night waiting for a good samaritan to take us out of the canyon.
> I notified Mrs. Easterday and told her the issue. Her response was rehearsed and unflinching...."we left the key where you told us, if its not there, then its not my fault" I asked her to check with her drivers and get back with me. She never did as I never received a return phone call...in fact even after multiple messages she refuses to call me back with an apology or solution. This is not a cheap fix as I will have to go to my dealer and have a new chip key made and programmed.
> I've been rafting for a long time and never saw anything like this!
> ...


I’ve never been the type to post on blogs like this, but I would echo that Robin Easterday is quite possibly the worst business owner on the face of the planet. I had her shuttle my car spring of 2019 from Rome to Birch Creek, and I found the inside of my car damage. It’s a long story, and I called to confront her about it and got nothing short of a temper tantrum on her end. 

However, my wife and I just got off a thanksgiving float with our packrafts, and we used Chuck and Judy Baker "Owyhee Adventure Shuttles" 541-586-2548.
Great people! They met us in Rome to say hi. Would absolutely recommend these two folks!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

An avenue for complaints can be found at the BBB (Better Business Bureau); the company or individual does not have to be a member, on line complaint form, always a response from the BBB, your complaint will be published to alert other consumer and at no cost to you


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

I have not floated this river- but Robin seems to leave quite the impression with everyone, not one forgets her name! Still holding strong 18 months later about her service on this string. I wish she had time to leave a note on here.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I've used Robin a few times and have had zero issues (knocks on wood). My SUV & trailer were at the take-out, on time (or early, I'll never really know), no damage, and the key exactly where it should be each time. Maybe I've been lucky, or other people have been unlucky. Either way, the reviews are definitely hit/miss.


----------



## thinkingbeing (9 mo ago)

Just got off a 4-day trip from Rome to Birch Creek. We had a great experience with Zac Fillmore (Owyhee Shuttles, website coming soon? His number is 541 390 0231).
Good communication and reliable -- can't ask for much more!


----------

